# Lawn Maintainence



## dailysaw

<P align=justify>*MENTION THIS FORUM AND RECEIVE A DISCOUNT OFF OF YOUR FIRST LAWN MAINTAINENCE SERVICE. P**RICES START AS LOW AS $30.00 A VISIT!!!*<P align=justify>*Eexecutive Landscaping, Inc., **can take care of all your landscaping needs for your home or office, from design to installation, maintenance, pest control, fertilization,landscape lighting,and irrigation.*<P align=justify>*We have a thorough knowledge of plants, lawn products and maintenance strategies to help you maintain a healthy lawn year round. *<P align=justify>*<U>Regular Maintenance:</U>*<P align=justify>*Our maintenance programs are geared to meet the specific needs for homes, condominiums, office buildings, retail businesses, apartments, etc. We maintain a high quality of work through landscape and lawn maintenance crews with years of experience and a thorough knowledge of plants, planting techniques, climate, soil conditions, and equipment.*<P align=justify>*We install landscapes for residential, multifamily, commercial, and government agencies and maintain the lawns long after installation is complete.*<P align=justify>*Maintenance Includes:*<UL><LI><P align=justify>*Mowing* <LI><P align=justify>*Edging* <LI><P align=justify>*Shrubbery/small tree trimming* <LI><P align=justify>*Weeding* <LI><P align=justify>*Fertilizing* <LI><P align=justify>*Annual planting* <LI><P align=justify>*Pine straw/mulch installation*</LI>[/list]

<U>Contact Bruce Daily @ 850-777-0906 or 850-478-2312</U>


----------



## TUBBLAWNS

Man that is getting pretty cheap, seems like the cheaper people get, the worst the industry in a whole will be, economically, especially with gas being 4.00 a gallon. I'm in the business as well, and have been in it for 17 years, 12 years of my own business, and I want to be able to retire someday, and it just don't seem very feasable to do "professional" maintenance that cheap. Your business, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hysteria Fishing

I am in the boat with you Drew T. Been in the business myself for 15 years, and It just seems like everyone is getting cheaper and cheaper, and the cost of everything else is going the opposite way. :banghead


----------



## Framerguy

I have the same problem in my field, guys. I have been a professional picture framer for the last 21 years and it seems like we have to put up with the big box franchise framers taking away business that we can't afford to do at such a cheap price. For them it is consolidating all their labor in one central warehouse and not doing the actual work inhouse like we do. They sell a frame job and send the order to some warehouse where all the matboard and glass and moulding is bought at such cheap prices (the more you buy, the cheaper it gets!) and they cut the stuff and send it back to the local stores to assemble for the most part. It amounts to the difference between buying a piece of picture frame moulding at $2.50/foot and buying a truckload of the same moulding and warehousing it in inventory at maybe .53¢/foot. You do that with all the inventory you need to operate a business and you can readily see the difference in your profit margin whether you do the work at full retail or give a reduced price and depend on many branches of income to make your profit for you.

If you are in any trade where the cost of equipment is under the $50,000 mark as most small lawn services and most one man frameshops are, you will be hard pressed to compete with those companies who hire Mexican labor and/or who are sending out 6 or 8 crews to do the work at reduced prices. You can work alone or with a few guys on your crew and make X amount of profit. Or you can work 8 separate crews and make 40% of X amount of profit per crew and still make more in the long run than the small business man trying to get by with a single crew. 

I am not against immigration but the illegal sneak-ins are ruining the wage scale in this country and most small business people don''t really give 2 hoots when they are still making a profit with these illegals. I say we need to clamp down on illegal aliens from anyplace out of this country and make it more difficult for them to gain entrance and take jobs away from those who are born and raised here to respect our democracy and the right to make a living in this free enterprise system.


----------



## dailysaw

Im not getting any cheaper. thats been my going rate for 6 years. just trying to stir up some new biz. its ruff for everyone right now.


----------



## Deeplines

Hey Framerguy, You are in a TOTAL different job then lawn service. Mowing a yard is mowing a yard, plan and simple. They posted all the extras they do. 

I had a guy just 1 year ago and told me he would do it for $45. I said no, I can do it all in 15 minutes, I got a small front yard. Anyways the guy said "yea right" and walked off LIKE I WAS LOSING SOMETHING. 

I got to adding it up and timed myself the next time. HE WAS CORRECT. I mowed the front yard and trimmed it and it took 28 minutes. That does not inclued the blow job, no pun intended, and the clean up. Total would have been about an hour. 

Well, even then thats $180 an hour. I'm sure they would have done a better job then the neighborhood kid who would have but I did it myself. I just hated his attitude. If I had 4 folks working on the yard then yes, it would have taken 15 minutes or less to do it all. Again, I have a small yard. 

Point being is what is post for a price is NOT UNDERCUTTING FOLKS Most small yards they are talking about. Post your prices for small yards if you want to compete. Thats all.

Post your prices for commercial and residentual and you may be surprised how many respond.


----------



## wld1985

well said murph.. I wanted to say they were jumping the gun alittle quick eariler myself but could'nt figure out away to explain it that well....


----------



## Deeplines

Hey Wld, I think clay-doh was correct. I actually have a few bugs in my back yard. I think after a 12 years the poision my be losing its power. :banghead:banghead

Hope it killed what you had though?:reallycrying. 

Expensive chemical to let to go to waste. I didn't know they did that but I would have to say so. :banghead


----------



## dailysaw

schedules are filling up fast! our trucks go everywhere. if i can be of service or you have a question shoot me a pm or call 850-478-2312 bruce


----------



## GrouperTrooper

I just want to say thank you to Executive Landscaping and the Pensacola Fishing Forum. I contacted Executive Landscaping, they came out gave me an estimate and we made the deal. They showed up at 9:00 am on the day as promised, cut down one pine tree, planted 3 new trees, a few bushes, installed stone edging, mulched everything and then raked up all the debris, cleaned their mess and were finished by 6:00pm the same day. I'm very happy with the price and quality of their work but more important than that...my wife is happy with the job

Thank you dailysaw for posting on the Forum and thank you to Executive Landscaping for a job well done. Next year it's the back yard

Wally


----------



## dailysaw

> *GrouperTrooper (7/20/2008)*I just want to say thank you to Executive Landscaping and the Pensacola Fishing Forum. I contacted Executive Landscaping, they came out gave me an estimate and we made the deal. They showed up at 9:00 am on the day as promised, cut down one pine tree, planted 3 new trees, a few bushes, installed stone edging, mulched everything and then raked up all the debris, cleaned their mess and were finished by 6:00pm the same day. I'm very happy with the price and quality of their work but more important than that...my wife is happy with the job
> 
> Thank you dailysaw for posting on the Forum and thank you to Executive Landscaping for a job well done. Next year it's the back yard
> 
> Wally


thanks for the kind words. glad we could help out. please let us no if we can be of further assistance. would also greatlyappreciate any referrals you could sendmy way:grouphug look forward to doing businesswith you in the future. bruce


----------



## dailysaw

:bump


----------



## asago

Bump for an awesome job. As a new customer I couldn't be more pleased. These guys are professional and do a great job at a fair price. They get the job done, no BS, and it's done well.


----------



## tyler0421

Do you guys come to Destin?


----------



## dailysaw

it depends. residential or commercial?and thanks Aaron for the kind words.


----------



## tyler0421

> *dailysaw (10/13/2009)*it depends. residential or commercial?and thanks Aaron for the kind words.


It's residental!


----------



## dailysaw

> *tyler0421 (10/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *dailysaw (10/13/2009)*it depends. residential or commercial?and thanks Aaron for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> It's residential!
Click to expand...

thats probably to far for a residential. i go as far asNavarre for residentials. takes to much gas and makes for a higher estimate. we are out of pensacola

bruce


----------

